# Hearthstone Sterling DV run it 24/7



## Novaslo (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I am new to the forum and could use some input on my new Hearthstone Sterling DV gas stove.

I have a 2840 Sq Ft home and it is on a slab single story. It is 5 years old and extremely well insulated with 8 in thick walls on a good majority of the home. 
The stove is a 38000 btu unit with 12000 btu output on low. 

Currently the temperature at night has been 30 degrees and on low the unit is pretty much heating the home. Keeps the main living area 70+ and the rooms are 66-68 degrees.
It hasn't been cold enough to need to turn it on high and so far we are thrilled with it's effectiveness.

Since we put it in we have not used the furnace at all. 

Here are my questions:
With the thermostat set to 70 - Should I just let it run? We were nervous to leave it on while not at home, like most people probably are....and have so far just set the temp and let it be.

Gas before fees looks to be .29 cents per therm in my area. So it is cheap. 

Is it safe to just let it run all the time and don't bother going up and down with the setting? 

Finally the flame on high hits the top of the stove and billows a bit....Looks like it is perfect for high heat but I was not sure if it was safe if the flame is hitting the top like that.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 7, 2012)

Novaslo said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> I am new to the forum and could use some input on my new Hearthstone Sterling DV gas stove.
> 
> I have a 2840 Sq Ft home and it is on a slab single story. It is 5 years old and extremely well insulated with 8 in thick walls on a good majority of the home.
> ...



*My ADVICE would be to run it at medium & on the thermostat, but that's just me.
I can turn it up or down as the comfort level warrants...*


----------



## Novaslo (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
It looks like I have 5x8 venting so thanks for the clarification on the BTU stuff. 

As for leaving it on, I will do just that. Hopefully by the end of the month the cost impact will be minimal as I will not need my furnace. Where I am at in Ca.....it is rarely below 30 but it is a sustained cold in the winter. Adding this stove is already changing our lives because our living space is totally comfortable now.

Regarding the air shutter, I don't see where to adjust it. Doesn't look like it can be adjusted but I am not sure. 
You asked if there was any soot, the answer is no, however the first night after the install I left it on high for a couple of hours and a darker spot developed at the top of the glass, a little hard to see. But, when it cooled off, it was gone.

So I am not sure if that was soot or just high heat. 

So far, I can't believe how nice it is having this unit. Really glad we got it.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Feb 8, 2012)

No problem letting burn> I let mine burn most of time 18 to 20 hours a day. We are in the low 20 at night. I just use the furnace for  little while to keep water pipes from freezing in the un finished basement. I have been doing this for about 5 years now. Saves on my gas bill. Make sure you have a good carbon monoxide detector to be save.


----------



## Novaslo (Feb 8, 2012)

The stove is pretty cool with granite on the top, partial front and sides. Once it heats up, it takes very little flame to maintain the temp in the Room. Gas is .69 cents per therm right now and .89 cents for non baseline....this is what I am getting charged on my bill. Last month it was a bit colder and we ran the furnace a lot. 

We used 150 therms and between the electric and the gas, spent roughly 350 for both....200 on electric and 143.00 gas. Give or take a buck or two. 

I will post the results when I think I have it figured out...I would be ok with a net gain now that the house is even more comfortable....but hoping for a net decrease. Not using the furnace at all should result in that.

I do have a carbon monoxcide detector and plugged it in on the first night.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 8, 2012)

You do get used to leaving it.  We heat our "old house" with two Dv units-it has no other heat source (never had central heat, just an old wall furnace and a "gravity heater" when we bought it).  The first few times seeing the reflection of the flames on the wall through the window when coming home was a heart stopper, lol, but after a second it dawns on you "oh yeah...stove".


----------

